# Masters Picks



## PeterSinIndy (Apr 7, 2016)

It's time to log in your favorite for the Masters. I think that, with weather conditions this weekend, golfers who do well at the Open, or who are otherwise good with wind, should be favorites. I think Lee Westwood is the best golfer without a Major, and I think (without knowing how he did today!) he has his best chance this year. He's my pick.

Who's yours?


----------



## PeterSinIndy (Apr 7, 2016)

At T11 and 5 back it looks like I've stepped in it, doesn't it?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I love Westwood, but honestly, I haven't heard his name mentioned on a leaderboard in quite a while. I'm not sure I'd give him much of a chance.

Personally, I'd love to see Rory win and complete the career slam.

It the wind keeps up, it's a crapshoot. You could give the European players credit for their ability to to play in the wind, but the golf course is so long that playing under the wind will only give someone a chance to win if the scores remain around par.

The last time the weather was like this, Zach Johnson won at +1.

On the other hand, depending on the draw and how the weather is in the morning versus afternoon, one of the bombers might find conditions to his liking.

It's tough to call, but I like Rory's chances.


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Good picks Dennis. I like Westie but haven seen him in a long time... on the leader board or tv. I dont have golf channel anymore so I only watch on sat and sun whatever is shown. Being a Ping boy and a scrapper, I liked to watch him play. He is currently tied for 13th - 5 shots back. 

I am liking Day this season. He is on a roll and I see him being the next big dog for sure. Spieth was hot today and played good golf. It was raining hard all day here so I had a window open to Masters.com all day and watched as I worked. Wish it would be nicer up here. Looking to get out next weekend with a but for a good day.

Will watch tomorrow to see what happens. Sad to see Fowler do so bad today. At the end of the day, there was quite the international leader board with Jordan being the only American on it. Funny to see Tom Watson a stroke up on Bubba Watson but it is only day 1. 

Cant wait to see what moving has to show.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

If the weather remains like it was yesterday, as predicted, nobody is completely out of the tournament. The guys who didn't play well in the morning yesterday will probably have a worse time playing in the wind this afternoon.


----------



## PeterSinIndy (Apr 7, 2016)

Looks like I picked the wrong Brit! But hey, at -2, Westwood wasn't far off.


----------

